# 12 week old Sable GSD



## Mrxoctopus (May 5, 2009)

Anyone have a GSD with the exact same color of coat but older? Please post


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine were a silver color as pups plus they are long hair.
I am sure you will find someone on here who has a sable like yours.
Good looking pup!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine looked a little like yours when she was younger! Let me post some pics so you can see...

This was her when we first got her


























And her today...5.5 months old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=288992&page=1#Post288992
^^clik on this, there are more pics of sables!^^
Your pup is adorable!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sable pups go through a dark light dark progression. Don't worry about the color right now - he will get darker as he gets older!!! This is a very typical stage for a sable...

He's a cute boy - tell us about him!

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG so cute 
way to many puppers on the board giving me major puppy fever


----------

